# Went to a workshop today...



## ksmattfish (Jan 29, 2005)

I went to a darkroom workshop today.  It was just a local thing; $25 for half a day.  The Lawrence Arts Center put it on; the instructor was a photographer who is currently showing his work (BW landscapes from 4x5) at the Arts Center.  

     It was was mostly concerned with large format photography and the pyro development process, but most of it was applicable to any format.  I already knew a lot about the things the instructor covered, but being able to watch someone else, the equipment they used, and the different ways they did things in the darkroom was quite an education.

     I came away with some new ideas to think about, and he had several home made tools that I thought were brilliant.  Some of the ideas are just simple little things, the sort of thing that made me want to smack my forehead, and say "Duh!  Why didn't I think of that?"  I solved a few problems that I didn't even know I had!  

     So check out those local art & rec and photo club workshops.  I'd love to visit some of the fancy, more famous sort of photography workshops, but I think I really got my moneys worth with the local crew.


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2005)

I hear ya.   I love these things.   Generally they are affordable, only last 3-4 hours, and you usually walk away with at least a couple tidbits of info.   At the very least you walk away feeling validated that the info you do have is good.    

I went online a few days ago to sign myself up for a workshop I've been ogling for a couple weeks - a local photographer who currently has a show going on at a local gallery was holding a 4 hour workshop on toning.   I've toned several prints, sure, but this was also supposed to go into split toning processes, and I'd much rather see that demo'd than struggle through trial and error.   Credit card in hand, I was ready - and it was GONE!   :cry:   Not full, just no longer on the menu.  

I'm hoping they bring it back so I can try again in the spring.  

Glad yours worked out, sounds like it was fun.


----------

